# Got my first rabbit



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello,

i shot my first rabbit this evening









A clean kill at about 15 m, with a .44 lead ball and butterfly style

The rabbit was hit just behind the ear.










I am going to eat it, miam


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow you really whacked him!







Well done sir!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Behind the ear will do it every time, good shooting, jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice shooting, they dont what hit them when your using lumps of lead.
Martin.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice shot. i am looking forward to getting my first rabbit


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tip top shooting. Congratulations!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great shooting and good eating too.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

What is even more impressive is the butterfly style. That is way too cool








Congrats.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Great Job JC!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well done, JC! Let us know how it tastes (stuff you harvest yourself always tastes better!)


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> Well done, JC! Let us know how it tastes (stuff you harvest yourself always tastes better!)


Tastes really good, cooked in oven, with sliced onions and covered with mustard, and a bit of thyme


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Mmmmmm....Sounds tasty.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Great shooting!
Rabbits are tasty indeed.
Tom


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I am hopelessly in love with your root ball natural. If I knew where you lived I would crawl through your window and stuff it in my pocket. Not many around with that kind of character. And good shooting, mate.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice shot.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

How did he taste?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Sam said:


> How did he taste?


It will taste of rabbit ha ha, this is what i do with mine rabbit pie, jeff


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

i would be glad to taste your rabbit pie!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> How did he taste?


It will taste of rabbit ha ha, this is what i do with mine rabbit pie, jeff
















[/quote]
**** that looks tasty - you're making me hungry!







The reason I asked is because I've never actually tried rabbit before.


----------

